

Fossil: Distributed Revision Control, Wiki, and Bug-Tracking - johnm
http://fossil-scm.hwaci.com/index.html/doc/tip/www/index.wiki

======
johnm
This is by the creator of SQLite.

It is its own distributed SCM which does seem a bit silly given that there are
already some very good ones out there. I.e., I'd much rather see this work
with Mercurial and Git rather than competing with them.

